# Fotografia de nuvens



## A.Luís (3 Mai 2011 às 00:52)

Boa Noite!

Na minha varanda, situada perto do mar, no Sul da Ilha da Madeira, fotografo nuvens e publico as imagens no meu blog "Semeador de ventos... e nuvens", neste link: http://semeador-de-ventos.blogspot.com

Obrigado.
Cumprimentos.

A. Luís


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2011 às 02:13)

A.Luís disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Na minha varanda, situada perto do mar, no Sul da Ilha da Madeira, fotografo nuvens e publico as imagens no meu blog "Semeador de ventos... e nuvens", neste link: http://semeador-de-ventos.blogspot.com
> 
> ...



Bem vindo A. Luís.

Estive a ver algumas fotografias no seu blog e são de facto muito boas.
O seu local de observação é excelente.

Uma vez que tem gosto pela meteorologia, convido-o a participar no tópico em baixo indicado, onde poderá inclusive ir partilhando fotografias.

 Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Maio 2011


----------



## MSantos (3 Mai 2011 às 02:18)

Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT *A. Luís*, participe


----------

